# Canada Student Visa



## hemantz (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Members,

I am from india. I have done my graduation in year 2008 and after that did a business diploma in new zealand in 2016. Now I am planning to apply student visa for Canada. What are my chances. Kindly suggest.

Regards & Thanks
Hemant


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

hemantz said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am from india. I have done my graduation in year 2008 and after that did a business diploma in new zealand in 2016. Now I am planning to apply student visa for Canada. What are my chances. Kindly suggest.
> 
> ...


You should read the guidance from the Government of Canada to see what is required of you to apply for a student visa.

If/when you have met the requirements of the visa and paid the necessary application fee, there really isn't any reason why IRCC shouldn't issue you a study visa to come to Canada.

Keep in mind though... a study visa _is *not*_ a guarantee that you can stay on after your program of study ends. In order to do that, you must apply for and be granted a work permit.


----------



## milanpatel11 (Jun 2, 2016)

hemantz said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I am from india. I have done my graduation in year 2008 and after that did a business diploma in new zealand in 2016. Now I am planning to apply student visa for Canada. What are my chances. Kindly suggest.
> 
> ...


Hi,

There is a quite a big gap in your education years, which might be difficult to explain to the authorities.

Please try and explain the gap in your education years as an essential requirement. You can expect to be asked about what you were doing in the years between 2008 and 2016. In all likelihood, the Canadian Immigration Authority will ask for proofs. If you qualify, you can apply for the visa for further studies post-diploma.


----------

